# My Golden is too skinny!



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Look at the nutritional info on the food you are feeding, and compare it to some others. Foods with a higher fat content will help put some weight on.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe a high performance food would help. Goldndust might be able to give you the name of one. I believe the ratio, protein to fat, is 30/20. This info was provided by a trainer of Field Goldens. I'm hoping I remember the ratio correctly.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

How much does he/she weigh?
Do you have any pictures!.
Maybe a richer food like Innova Evo,would be more appropriate,for a high energy golden.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Have you had him checked by your vet to make sure he has no parasites? And, what type of food are you feeding? Different foods have different amount of usable protein/fat, etc. and different amount of calories.

Kimm is correct in suggesting a Performance version, assuming your dog is healthy, and has no parasites.

What do his stools look like? I had a young Terv who was always extremely thin, although energetic. His stools were never fully formed. I took him to the vet at about 18-20 months, when it became evident that he had some kind of issue, as he never put on weight. It turned out he was unable to digest the fat in his food. The vet prescribed some enzymes for him that would pre-digest his food for him. It worked wonderfully for him.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> The vet prescribed some enzymes for him that would pre-digest his food for him. It worked wonderfully for him.


This is really interesting. I'll have to remember this!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Kimm said:


> This is really interesting. I'll have to remember this!


It was a long time ago and I can't remember what they called his condition, but it is (or at least was) more common to German Shepherds. At one point I was able to get the enzyme stuff from a well know GSD breeder near Milwaukee.

The test to diagnose his condition was interesting too-he had to fast for a bit, and then they poured some kind of oil down his throat and checked his stools. Odd but very effective. They also checked his blood, as the undigested fats would show up in his blood and his stools.

It also solved the mystery of why the Goldens would almost fight over who got to eat his stools-ugh!


----------



## Alpenglunen (Apr 4, 2007)

I've got one getting super skiny as well. Too bad thoe other one is still a fatty. i'm pretty sure it's all related to the amount of exercise, activity, and age. While not all that interested in food, he still eats a good amount and poops good upwards of a dozen times a day, mostly on walks. 

I've been focussing on his fat mommy losing weight, and while she's doing a great job of maintaining, he's becoming a greyhound with a moose's head.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Alpenglunen said:


> I've got one getting super skiny as well. Too bad thoe other one is still a fatty. i'm pretty sure it's all related to the amount of exercise, activity, and age. While not all that interested in food, he still eats a good amount and poops good upwards of a dozen times a day, mostly on walks.
> 
> I've been focussing on his fat mommy losing weight, and while she's doing a great job of maintaining, he's becoming a greyhound with a moose's head.


hehe, if I pooped 12 times a day I'd probably be skinny too  Is pooping a dozen times even close to normal? Are they full size poops or just little? Wow, my bootie would be hurting...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Alpenglunen said:


> I've got one getting super skiny as well. Too bad thoe other one is still a fatty. i'm pretty sure it's all related to the amount of exercise, activity, and age. While not all that interested in food, he still eats a good amount and poops good upwards of a dozen times a day, mostly on walks.
> 
> I've been focussing on his fat mommy losing weight, and while she's doing a great job of maintaining, he's becoming a greyhound with a moose's head.


Pooping 12+ times a day is *not* normal. What brand of food is he eating?

To LDickson: Please post pix! 

My personal theory on Labs and Goldens is that because so many of them are fat -- obese actually -- many people tend to think that a healthy-size or athletic-size Golden is too skinny. In the mind's eye (for many) the fat ones are the norm.

People tell me that Quiz is too skinny all the time.

-Stephanie


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm wondering what's too skinny? How much does he weigh? In my opinion, Samson is too skinny, but I'm not worried about "plumping" him up either. 

At a year and a half, he's probably not finished filling out yet, either... But before I can say a whole lot, I think we need to know more...


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Samson doesn't look skinny ,he looks healthy and well taken care of!.he looks really good!.
My golden is 63 pds and people are saying she is too skinny.
Actually,she is perfect weight compared to the standard!.
A non-neutered dogs will never be fat unless fed,too much.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I think it depends on the dog..... Everyone thinks Houdini is to thin.... But they dont take in account he is a small for a male....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

People tell me Starlite is too skinny all the time, too. He is ideal weight. If you shaved his hair off, you'd see his last couple of ribs slightly and the location of the hip bones, but they wouldn't stand out. He has a distinct hour glass shape, and a slight tuckup... he has hard muscle that bulges out. 

People are just used to soft, fat, poorly exercised dogs.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sampson looks the same as SL


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I had a German Shepherd that was skin and bones until he was about 4 yrs old. Went through testing nothing showed up, but he was not a big eater either and very active. Changed his food multiple times until I found he loved Nutro Natural Balance for Large Breed (I think Active). Also gave him Prozyme for a few months. Between that, and growing out of those first few years of puppy activity level, he filled out beautifully.


----------



## PerfectlyGolden (Apr 23, 2007)

Kibbles Eats Alot But He Is Verrrrrry Active So He Doesn't Gain Weight!! But He Needs Too!!!


----------



## Alpenglunen (Apr 4, 2007)

Taz Monkey said:


> hehe, if I pooped 12 times a day I'd probably be skinny too  Is pooping a dozen times even close to normal? Are they full size poops or just little? Wow, my bootie would be hurting...


Yeah, a lot of his pooping is teritorial, stimulated from a lot of similar trail traffic calling cards, excitement, and running around. Most are well-formed down to the last couple when there's not a lot left. He eats a lot, what I used to consider way more than enough.


----------



## Alpenglunen (Apr 4, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> People tell me Starlite is too skinny all the time, too. He is ideal weight. If you shaved his hair off, you'd see his last couple of ribs slightly and the location of the hip bones, but they wouldn't stand out. He has a distinct hour glass shape, and a slight tuckup... he has hard muscle that bulges out.
> 
> People are just used to soft, fat, poorly exercised dogs.


Yeah, I do consider mine in good lean physical shape right now. I do worry about him losing any more weight, but feel the same way.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Alpenglunen said:


> Yeah, a lot of his pooping is teritorial, stimulated from a lot of similar trail traffic calling cards, excitement, and running around. Most are well-formed down to the last couple when there's not a lot left. He eats a lot, what I used to consider way more than enough.


Have you checked for worms of any kinds?.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> Look at the nutritional info on the food you are feeding, and compare it to some others. Foods with a higher fat content will help put some weight on.


I agree with what Vern said completely and I would think, also, about dropping off a stool sample to your vet's office just to make sure nothing else is going on. It wouldn't hurt, that is for sure. Keep us posted.


----------



## Alpenglunen (Apr 4, 2007)

golden&hovawart said:


> Have you checked for worms of any kinds?.


Yep, all good. It's all related to the exercise. He wasn't so lean and didn't poop as often when he wasn't as stimulated.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

A vet once recommended chicken carcasses for our old boy. Worked a treat!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

When I was feeding my dogs Solid Gold, they pooped like mad. I changed their food simply because I could not dispose of all that poop. I believe Solid Gold is a good food, but it just did not agree with my doggies. I think the reason they poop so much, is that the food is not highly digestable.


----------



## aRohde (Jan 2, 2021)

Tahnee GR said:


> It was a long time ago and I can't remember what they called his condition, but it is (or at least was) more common to German Shepherds. At one point I was able to get the enzyme stuff from a well know GSD breeder near Milwaukee.
> 
> The test to diagnose his condition was interesting too-he had to fast for a bit, and then they poured some kind of oil down his throat and checked his stools. Odd but very effective. They also checked his blood, as the undigested fats would show up in his blood and his stools.
> 
> It also solved the mystery of why the Goldens would almost fight over who got to eat his stools-ugh!



Was it Exocrine pancreatic insufficiency (EPI) ?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

aRohde said:


> Was it Exocrine pancreatic insufficiency (EPI) ?


Here is some info on it-









Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency in Dogs | VCA Animal Hospital


The pancreas is an organ near the stomach and small intestine that produces enzymes needed for digestion, as well as releasing hormones (including insulin) that regulate body homeostasis including blood sugar levels. Dogs with exocrine pancreatic insufficiency are unable to digest nutrients in...




vcahospitals.com


----------

